

Multicore Haskell Now (slides) - dons
http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2009/10/17/multicore-haskell-now-acm-reflections-projections-2009/

======
jrockway
Good slides. I didn't know about the potential for auto-parallelizing vector
operations. This should allow me to eliminate my boilerplate chunk/send to
worker/reassemble code.

